# New field Golden Puppy



## Surfergirl55 (Jun 1, 2015)

Next month I will be picking up my new little girl field Golden from Topbrass Goldens in Florida. I have never had a field golden before, they have always been show goldens. Aside from their structure and coat and color, does anyone notice any differences in personalities and temperament or any other differences between them and show goldens? I have been told that field goldens are much more energetic and athletic and their coats are easier to maintain. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Congratulations on new pup.
Hope you'll share pictures when she arrives. 

I'll let the Hunt and field experts answer your question. 

I have a field line boy and his coat is much easier to maintain than my girl's coat is.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Could you please post your new pup's pedigree on k9data? That will help us tell you a bit more about your pup.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

My girl is a pup from a Top Brass female and she is a real fine family pet, but also a real crackerjack...she does everything at full speed. She is small for a Golden and is more red than gold. She is said to have lot's of "Go", she prefers to run full throttle anytime when given a chance....she has a mind of her own and obedience training was a must for her. Although now she is reliably obedient. 

Our pups name is *Sugar River Yukon's Golden Fox*, you can see her pedigree on K9data..

I have owned 4 field bred Golden' and generally I would say they are higher energy than many Golden's and require lots of exercise. Not to say they are not lovers and great pets, they are both. But, they need to run and be kept both mind and body challenged. 

Other than that gross generalization, it depends and the pedigree may help tell the story....

Good Luck


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Two of my five goldens have been field goldens. My second girl, Addy, was from Topbrass. Addy was always a busy little girl, but she wasn't hyper. She had a lot of energy, but it wasn't annoying. She was a smart little devil and if a dog can have a sense of humor, she absolutely did. Finn (MapleHills) has a lot of energy, but he definitely has an off switch and isn't hyper at all. He's a smart little guy too. I did think they both were a bit challenging as pups, but I think that's pretty normal for a lot of golden pups, field bred or not, IMHO.

Also, I should add, both breeders knew I wanted a pup for a pet/companion and not a pup for hunting or for competition.

I look forwarding to seeing photos of your little lady when you bring her home!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We've had three Goldens, one with a strong field pedigree, one with a show pedigree, and our latest is a combination of show, performance and field. I'd say they pretty much fit the stereotypes. The field Golden was definitely high energy, a challenge as a young dog for inexperienced owners, but intelligent, agile, athletic, always ready to go, very quick and perceptive about reading people and a friend to one and all. The show Golden was sweet, beautiful, lower energy and mellow, a steady unflappable temperament, not dumb but definitely not as intelligent as the other two. The one who is a combination of conformation, performance and field is probably the most intelligent of the three. She is agile, athletic, high energy, but also has a steady temperament. She gets on well with people and other dogs. Of our dogs the field dog had the darkest (reddish) coat and was longer in the leg and lighter boned. The show bred dog had the lightest (colorwise) and heaviest coat (in terms of amount and length of hair) and although within standard had shorter legs and heavier bone.

The pedigree will tell you a lot but even within a particular litter there can be quite a bit of variation and certainly the training and handling have a very strong effect. It's a good idea to be candid with your breeder so they can select a pup for you that will fit your situation.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

As you can see from my signature, three of my goldens have been from Topbrass. All three have been from multipurpose breedings, conformation champion sires and field dams. All three favor their dams in looks, and have had plenty of drive, definitely not a couch potato in any of them. Coats are shorter, easy to care for, but they still shed plenty. Is your pup from a field dam and field sire?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My guy Reilly is from Topbrass lines back when Jackie was still showing dogs. So old Topbrass lines. Hard to believe there was a time that Jackie was in the show ring. Anyway just thought I'd mention that not all breeders stick to one type of golden.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> My guy Reilly is from Topbrass lines back when Jackie was still showing dogs. So old Topbrass lines. Hard to believe there was a time that Jackie was in the show ring. Anyway just thought I'd mention that not all breeders stick to one type of golden.


And wow what a pretty guy he is! Hard to find the top field and confirmation lines...but a few are still available if you have lots of time and bucks....


----------



## Surfergirl55 (Jun 1, 2015)

*K9data.com*  *Golden Retriever*
Looking for a Golden Retriever puppy? Click here.
 

*Topbrass Loving Liberty JH (3/27/2011-)*


----------



## Surfergirl55 (Jun 1, 2015)

Image linked by: Clarke Pauly [Click to edit image]
*Pedigree:*
Topbrass Loving Liberty JH Topbrass Rugby's Redtail MH *** AFC Emberain Rugby WCX OS FDHF FC Wraiths HTR MN Bro Macdhuibh OS Emberain All Buttered Up CDX JH MX MXJ WC OD Main Event MH WCX *** OD FTCH AFTCH Shurmark's Split Decision Am. MH *** OS Can. FDHF Mandy Magnum by Jersey Devil MH *** Topbrass Daring Amelia SH WC Am. CH Sunkota's Phorgone Conclusion OS Am. CH Ankrist Phantom At The Opera Am. CH Sunkota's Timeless New Deal LaCrosse I Dare You OD FC AFC OTCH Topbrass Ascending Elijah OS FDHF Redstar's 'Tess' Of Lacrosse MH WCX *** OD


----------



## Surfergirl55 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Surfergirl55 (Jun 1, 2015)

Smokingold Max Q Maverick ** WCX FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH OS FDHF FC AFC OTCH Topbrass Ascending Elijah OS FDHF Wraith's Duncan MH *** OS Hillviews Ready To Smoke OD Redstar's 'Tess' Of Lacrosse MH WCX *** OD AFC Glenhaven Devil's Advocate UDT MH WCX OS FDHF Topbrass Mioaks Bingo MH Am/Can *** OD Blazinlakes Legally Blonde CDX RA JH NAJ WC OD AFC AFTCH Rosehill's Mr Speaker MH OS CCA FDHF AFC Mioak's Rain Check OS FDHF Otay's Sunny Summer JH *** HR Wilee Birdius Hunteris SH WCX Splashdown Mioak's Rip MH *** Topbrass Pekay's Taco Belle


View printer-friendly pedigree


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

cool, I have a Maverick pup right now that is about to turn 6 months


----------



## Surfergirl55 (Jun 1, 2015)

Above is a picture of my puppies dam, Libby. I will try to post a picture of the sire as well. I can't wait to meet her next month. She looks awesome.


----------



## Surfergirl55 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Surfergirl55 (Jun 1, 2015)

Above is a picture of the sire, SmokinGold Max Q Maverick. Mav looks very handsome and very athletic. I love his smile!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Maverick will be on the of the great dogs! Good choice for a sire.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

And that smile is genetic. Proof smiles and so does his litter mates


----------



## 1gunner (Jan 22, 2015)

I saw that litter on Jackie site. Very impressive. When do you pick him up?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Huge Congrats on your pup! Awesome pedigree!


----------



## Surfergirl55 (Jun 1, 2015)

The picture above is my little Summers momma. Summer is 4 weeks old now and looks so healthy and happy. Can't wait to see her next month!


----------



## Surfergirl55 (Jun 1, 2015)

Whoops sorry, pic is on another page. I am not too good with this forum stuff but I am trying! LOL


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

hahaha - you better practice the "forum stuff" you will be asked for a LOT of pictures! Can't wait to see Summers! Belle has the same daddy so I am quite biased.


----------

